# Diseño de un Amplificador clase D de 200W



## pet

Estoy intentando diseñar un amplificador de clase D de 200W para audio, funcionando en lazo cerrado. Las especificaciones de partida son las siguientes:

- Resistencia DC del altavoz: 4Ω.
- Respuesta en frecuencia: 20Hz-20kHz, ±0.5dB.
- THD<1% a plena carga, THD<0.1% en vacío.
- Frecuencia de conmutación: 200kHz.
- Potencia: 200W, medida como la potencia entregada a una carga de 4Ω con una consigna
senoidal de 1kHz.

Cabe destacar las siguientes simplificaciónes:
se supondrá que los altavoces presentan una carga constante de 4Ω en todo el rango de frecuencias de audio (en realidad, la impedancia es variable en función de la frecuencia). Continuando con las simplificaciones, la señal de audio que sirve de consigna para el amplificador se modelará como el conjunto de tres armónicos superpuestos de diferentes frecuencias: 10Vpico-200Hz (bajos), 5Vpico-1kHz (medios) y 1Vpico-10kHz (agudos).

No deseo utilizar circuitos como los TDA, por lo que se utilizan mosfet y diodos.
En la etapa de contro, se debe calcular la Vg necesaria así como la definición del límite de potencia para altavoces de mas impedancia (8 y 16 homios). Se diseñarán la protección de los interruptores (diodos y mosfet) de potencia. Se diseñarán los circuitos de disparo, así como el filtro de salida.

Creo que de momento ya va bien... Espero que os guste lo propuesto y que entre todos podamos realizar un diseño tan completo como este. La etapa de control para mas adelante, si este sale bien.

Gracias a todos por anticipado... UN SALUDO para los compañeros del foro.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola , muy bueno y muy interesante el tema, aca dejo un circuito que encontre ,no se si servira pero algo es algo, lo malo es que esta todo en ingles, de todas maneras estaria interesante hacerlo un poco mas simple que este que dejo.
 bueno espero que sirva , saludos


----------



## pet

Que bien que a algien le agrade el tema y esté interesado en colaborar.

De momento estoy trabajando en la etapa de control. Estoy decidiendo si sera con dos mosfets o con cuatro. Seguire informaciónrmando... UN SALUDO!


----------



## ejtagle

Perdoná que no te transcriba lo que yo escribí en este otro foro Amplificadores clase D, pero es que estoy un poco falto de tiempo, y , además, no tengo en esta compu los documentos generados. Ahí encontrarás 2 amplificadores clase D, ambos son diseños míos (uno de ellos basado en un patente de Philips) de 200W sin problemas, discretos con mosfets. Yo los armé, y anduvieron perfecto. Ahí también está descripto el principiode funcionamiento de ambos. La THD de los mismos es < 0.01% y factor de amortiguamiento > 200 .. Respuesta de frecuencia plana hasta 25khz... No sé, cualquier cosa, pregunten y les aclaro más. Espero que les sirva!


----------



## pet

1.000.000.000 de gracias! Ahora mismole echo una ojeada y ya te comento...

GRACIAS!


----------



## ricardodeni

hola ejtagle otro millon de gracias por aca, hace un rato termine de armar el primero ( el que lleva el tl074) , anduvo de una, y suena excelente, te cuento que lo estoy probando con un pre de bajo , el gallien que arme, lo conecte sin el inductor de salida a un subwoofer audifiel de 12 pulgadas 100 W y 8 ohm, tira lindo y encima sin disipador.

de nuevo muchas gracias, espero que otros tambien se animen a hacerlo.

en estos dias pido una camara y subo fotos.

saludos, ricardo.


----------



## dcmdcm

hace poco disene un clase d, en el que se modulaba la senal en tres niveles con PWM, a 100W, pero como no pude conseguir bobinas de calidad el proyecto aun no esta terminado. Se podia utilizar a maxima potencia y ni siquiera se calentaba.

Un consejo, ten mucho cuidado con el diseno de tu pcb por que si no esto te puede causar problemas de EMI. 

Unas imagenes del proyecto


----------



## hazard_1998

dcmdcm, como hiciste el control de pwm bipolar? yo tengo andando uno con conmutacion unipolar, del cual publique unas fotos ya que lo hice para un inversor senoidal puro. pero me interesaria ver como hacer conmutacion bipolar de forma discreta sin caer en tener que hacerlo con 2 triangulares y dos comparadores.


----------



## dcmdcm

pues ese es asi con dos portadoras, pero lo puedes hacer con modulacion sigma-delta, o en selfoscilating. pero en full bridge


----------



## hazard_1998

pero electronicamente, como aplicas sigma delta?
tenes algun esquema de como aplicar la conmutacion bipolar?


----------



## dcmdcm

Tengo un documento de una tesis de una univ de eua donde aplican sigma delta para conmutacion de 3 niveles, deja lo busco y manana lo pongo para que veas como.


----------



## hazard_1998

para ejtagle. estuve viendo el post que pusiste en otro foro sobre la etapa UCD, interesante, el tema es que yo estoy haciendo un clase D conmutacion unipolar, a partir de un modulador pwm tipo sg352X y la verdad funciona muy bien, es puente h a lazo cerrado, pero... el lazo esta antes del filtro, ahora, como puedo implementar un lazo de realimentacion adicional metiendo el filtro dentro del mismo?
alguien lo intentó? de ser asi que alguien me explique como calcularlo o arrimarlo, ya que el polo de salida me da un giro de fase de aproximadamente 15º a 1 decada por de bajo de la frec de corte y en ciertas condiciones el lazo se vuelve inestable.


----------



## dcmdcm

aqui pongo un link sobre lo que mencionada de clase d con sigma delta, una tesis y otros dos documentos que podrian ser interesantes


----------



## dcmdcm

para conmutacion bipolar, como es obvio, necesitas full-bridge (o puente H), y lo que se hace es que las 4 senales obtenidas ya sea con las portadoras o con sigma delta, las combinas, de un lado, arriba la senal A, y abajo A', y del otro arriba B' y abajo B. La idea es que entonces cuando la senal de entrada esta en 0, la carga esta conectada en los dos extremos a gnd o vcc, existiendo una diferencia de potencial de 0v, creando asi el tercer estado. Y algo interesante de esto es que puedes usar una fuente simple para la etapa de salida y no una bipolar, como es comun en los amplificador de audio


----------



## hazard_1998

eso lo entiendo, cuando la tension debe estar en 0 el puente h sigue modulando pero las dos cuadradas quedan en fase, obteniendo 0v en modo diferencial. pero para eso necesito 2 comparadores y 2 comparadoras.....
ahora, como logro realimentar a la salida del filtro? lee el post que le puse a ejtagle


----------



## ricardodeni

bueno aca dejo unas fotos del amplificador con el tl074 funcionando

saludos


----------



## dcmdcm

que frecuencias de corte tienes para tus filtros?, como estas retroalimentando desde las dos partes de del puente H, tienes un diagrama de tu amp?, en que condiciones se vuelve inestable?, tienes un diagrama de bode?


----------



## hazard_1998

te comento, no tengo diagrama de bode, es un poco empirico el trabajo que hice, pero la realimentacion que estoy usando ahora es desde antes de los filtros.
te comento, estoy utilizando un amplificador clase d como corazon de un inversor senoidal, donde el transformador de salida cumple como la L del filtro, segun he calculado, el codo de -3dB del filtro de segundo orden esta en 600hz y la portadora en 20khz, la frecuencia de salida de este equipo es de 60hz, ahora bien, la realimentacion del clase d por ahora la logro antes del transformador, que es el filtro de salida.
el tema es como meter dentro del lazo al propio transformador, lo que tengo por calculo es que la relacion de fase a la frecuencia de salida es de 15 a 30º (depende de la carga), en la frec de corte esta a 90º y a la de portadora cerca de 180º. ni bien tenga dibujado el diagrama lo subo

PD la realimentacion desde el puente H no es problema, esta funciona muy bien y es muy precisa y veloz, el problema es la otra.


----------



## dcmdcm

o sea, usas un transformador en lugar de bobina?, tienes un integrador a la entrada, donde inyectas la retroalimentacion, no?, seria util ver un esquema.
si conectas la retroalimentacion despues del filtro la fase a ganancia unitaria, debe ser unos 325 grados, o sea un margen de fase de 35 grados, deberias checar eso, y si se cumple, para propositos practicos puedes decir que es estable, la retroalimentacion contribuye con 180, mas lo de tu filtro y demas cosas, que a lo mucho deberian sumar 145 grados en el punto de ganancia unitaria.


----------



## hazard_1998

Bueno, aca posteo el esquema de lo que estoy desarrollando, comento, a la salida con el transformador a lazo abierto el error entre vacio y plena carga es de 0.5dB lo que se traduce en un 5% de error, pero quisiera dejarlo mas fino. lo que pude lograr hasta ahora fue bajar ese error a un 3% agregando un segundo lazo desde la salida hasta la entrada del amplificador de error del sg3526, si trato de darle mas realimentacion desde la salida el equipo oscila.. mañana si puedo posteo el circuito que use para realimentar el transformador.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, tema resuelto, despues paso el circuito completo.


----------



## pet

Estoy buscando el modelo en pequeña señal del conmutador pwm en PSpice de Orcad... ¿Alguien sabe algo de esto?


GRACIAS!


----------



## DJ DRACO

a ver si entendi el tema.
Ricardo: esas fotos son el amplificador de 200watts completo?
ahi solo falta la fuente?
de ser asi, y de ser verdad que produce 200watts de potencia real, podrias subir un esquema electronico, asi yo me diseño mi propio pcb?

realmente estoy interezado en el tema. me baje los pdf q posteaste pero son de otra etapa, no como la tuya.

saludos, espero respuesta.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola draco, exactamente esas son la fotos del amplificador de 200 W completo y si , ahi solamente falta la fuente.

el esquema y el PCB son los que publico ejtagle en otro foro y puso la direccion en la primera pagina de este post , te dejo la direccion aca 

http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales.html

saludos.


----------



## pet

Hola a todos!

Siguiendo con mi tabajo, necesito encontrar un circuito de disparo para la puerta del MOS. Pero con la peculiaridad que este circuito de disparo debe de ser mediante optocoplador.

GRACIAS...


----------



## luis d

Disculpen si ya alguien propuso la pregunta, para el amplificador  con tl074 se puede incrementar el voltaje y hasta que margen seria seguro teniendo en cuenta modificaciones como mosfet de mayor voltaje ha si como los driver…


----------



## DJ DRACO

hola hola hola....

aca vengo a dejar unos pcb del amplificador de 200watts clase D.

estos pcb fueron diseñados por mi, y actualmente estan en uso en unos modulos de unos bafles muy grandes utilizados en sonido profesional.

saludos.


----------



## MFK08

que tal funciona este amplificador? se consiguen los materiales? con cuanto se alimenta? hay fotos de dicho amplificador fabricado por alguien del foro?


----------



## Power-off

Excelente post, y en realidad logra esa potencia el amplificador, me parece muy chico. Bueno tratare de armarlo


----------



## sergiox

hola : tengo una fuente+/-50v 6A me servira?
saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

respondo de a poco.

1) deberia funcionar, ya que fue colocado en el foro.
2) se alimenta con un maximo de voltaje rectificado de 50v+50v y unos 3A de corriente.
3) es clase D porque trabaje en corte y saturación, y todo lo realiza el TL084 y su configuración.
4) en mi pcb deben fijarse q un transistor esta de un lado, y el otro al reves. esto se debe al circuito en si mismo, y a q no disipan calor. pero lo recomendado es colocar un pequeño disipador.

no lo arme aun, pero estoy seguro q los componenetes se consiguen, al menos donde yo vivo.

saludos.


----------



## arubaro22

hola: me estoy por fabricar el amplificador ya que por las caracteristicas y los comentarios me parece muy bueno, ahora tengo una duda ¿las inductancias que acoplan la salida se pueden hacer? si es asi me gustaria saber como. desde ya gracias

saldos.


----------



## seba7_sin

Hola! hace poco termine de armar este amplificador, pero la version original de ejtagle, tal cual la armo ricardodeni. Pero he tenido unos problemas, ya que la potencia anda de 10 pero los mosfet calientan muuuchooo.

Donde yo compro los componentes, no tenian el mosfet irf 9530 y me dieron un irf 9540, el cual busque en internet y resulta ser ovbiamente un buen reemplazo. Sin embargo estoy en duda si habra alguna diferencia en alta frecuencia.

Si alguien que conozca suficiente me puede sacar de la duda se lo agradesco.

PD: tambien le cambie:
- los MPSA92/42 por KSP42/92
- la fuente es de +/- 12 y le tuve que cambiar dos resistencias reguladoras del voltaje de 2200 ohm por unas de 200 ohm


----------



## ejtagle

+/-12 volts es un tanto "poco" .. Q1 y Q2 estaba pensado en el diagrama original que no saturasen. Las bases oscilan entre +/- 3.2 volts, y los emisores en un poco menos (2.6 volts). Para que la tensión Colector emisor de esos transistores no llegue a 0, la tensión de alimentación tendría que ser por lo menos de +/- 15 volts. Pero hay un problema aún más grave, y es que los mosfets, pudieran no llegar a saturar totalmente, ya que la tensión gate-source , con +/-12 volts no supera los 9 volts... Y medio que con esas tensiones puede no saturarse totalmente, explicando porqué los mosfets te calientan (no están totalmente saturados)


----------



## MFK08

los que lo armaron me gustaria saber como suena en cuanto a fidelidad, su autor dijo que funciona muy bien ahora quiero saber la opinion de los que lo armaron...


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola ejtagle, te quería preguntar para armar este amplificador tengo un transformador de 36+36 que rectificada me da +50 -50 voltios, andrá muy justo o se puede modificar algo para que funcione con ese transformador. gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

me permito responderte mianfortin2009, yo ya arme ese amplificador y con esto te digo todo

Soporta un voltaje minimo de +-20VCD hasta (con la configuracion del diagrama) hasta +-55VCD.
Mas voltaje no soporta por el mosfet de canal P que solo banca 100Vdc.

Eso si... para poder sacarle los 200W a 4 ohm, necesita un transformadorr de 10Amperes, revisa que tu transformador los suministre si no puede originar recalentamientos.

Saludos

Tacatomon.


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola Tacatomon:
                          Mi transformador es de 10 amperios pero me serviría para una placa (mono) o para 2 placas (estereo). 

Saludos


----------



## seba7_sin

seba7_sin dijo:
			
		

> Hola! hace poco termine de armar este amplificador, pero la version original de ejtagle, tal cual la armo ricardodeni. Pero he tenido unos problemas, ya que la potencia anda de 10 pero los mosfet calientan muuuchooo.
> 
> Donde yo compro los componentes, no tenian el mosfet irf 9530 y me dieron un irf 9540, el cual busque en internet y resulta ser ovbiamente un buen reemplazo. Sin embargo estoy en duda si habra alguna diferencia en alta frecuencia.
> 
> Si alguien que conozca suficiente me puede sacar de la duda se lo agradesco.
> 
> PD: tambien le cambie:
> - los MPSA92/42 por KSP42/92
> - la fuente es de +/- 12 y le tuve que cambiar dos resistencias reguladoras del voltaje de 2200 ohm por unas de 200 ohm



Sigo con los problemas de calentamiento   . Esta vez lo alimente con 2 fuentes de pc para obtener +/- 24v (24v de cada fuente)

Los componentes q no pude conseguir son:
- MPSA92/42 (en su lugar KSP42/92)
- irf9530 (en su lugar irf9540)
- las resistencias de la foto (las tuve q armar con resistencias en serie o paralelo para conseguir valores similares)

Espero q me puedan ayudar aunque sea algun comentario. Gracias


----------



## seba7_sin

Recien estaba haciendo unas pruebas con el amplificador y note q se calentaban los capacitores de 1uf/63v de la fuene, lo cual me parece muy muy extraño!
Note que el autor habia colocado capacitores no polares sin embargo deberian funcionar igual.
La verdad estoy perdido con este amplificador, los capacitores estan colocados con la polaridad correcta y me extraña mucho!


----------



## FELIBAR12

seba7_sin dijo:
			
		

> seba7_sin dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola! hace poco termine de armar este amplificador, pero la version original de ejtagle, tal cual la armo ricardodeni. Pero he tenido unos problemas, ya que la potencia anda de 10 pero los mosfet calientan muuuchooo.
> 
> Donde yo compro los componentes, no tenian el mosfet irf 9530 y me dieron un irf 9540, el cual busque en internet y resulta ser ovbiamente un buen reemplazo. Sin embargo estoy en duda si habra alguna diferencia en alta frecuencia.
> 
> Si alguien que conozca suficiente me puede sacar de la duda se lo agradesco.
> 
> PD: tambien le cambie:
> - los MPSA92/42 por KSP42/92
> - la fuente es de +/- 12 y le tuve que cambiar dos resistencias reguladoras del voltaje de 2200 ohm por unas de 200 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigo con los problemas de calentamiento   . Esta vez lo alimente con 2 fuentes de pc para obtener +/- 24v (24v de cada fuente)
> 
> Los componentes q no pude conseguir son:
> - MPSA92/42 (en su lugar KSP42/92)
> - irf9530 (en su lugar irf9540)
> - las resistencias de la foto (las tuve q armar con resistencias en serie o paralelo para conseguir valores similares)
> 
> Espero q me puedan ayudar aunque sea algun comentario. Gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...



Yo consequi todo menos el condensador mica-plata,por eso le puse uno ceramico comun y corriente y funciona bien,aunque estoy teniendo un problema, no se si se deba a una soldadura falsa o algo pero a veces se pasan como 2v a la salida pero despues de un rato ese valor se baja a 250mv  y de todas formas el circuito sigue andando sin problemas.Eso lo note porque cuando lo encendia sentia un ruido como cuando uno le conecta una bateria AA  a un parlante y ademas veia que el cono del mismo bajaba un poco.Por un momento pense que era la fuente del pc que afectaba al circuito por siu frecuencia de conmutacion pero lo encendi en otro lugar y tambien le paso lo mismo.La fuente que use esta un poco desequilibrada pero con otros circuitos no pasa voltaje a la salida,ademas la cambie y todavia sigue pasando.Con respecto a los discipadores, creo que hay que enviarlos a tierra(obviamente aislar los transistores) porque cuando toco uno para saber que tan caliente esta, el amplificador emite un ruido como cuando la fuente esta mal filtrada pero no es muy fuerte.De todas maneras pienso armarme otro para ver si le sigue pasando lo mismo.El calentamiento a esos voltajes es raro porque yo lo he probado con +/-20 vdc y ni siquiera hay que usar discipadores(el sonido sigue siendo bueno), debe haber algo mal o de pronto son los valores alterados,por cierto por que no  probar a buscar resistencias de precision? tal vez se consigan esos valores pero con esa condicion. Los transistores ksp42/92 son los mismos (al menos para ecg o nte) como reemplazo son el nte287/288 o ecg287/288(2n5400 o 2n5401 es el mismo),los otros son ecg/nte123ap y 159 por ejemplo el 2n2222a.Veo que las resistencias que bajan el voltaje para el operacional estan muy pequeñas,podrian quemarse o recalentarse mucho,yo le puse unas de 2w y calientan demasiado,queria ponerle unas de 3w que tenia por ahi pero son de alambre y no quiero que de pronto me jueguen una mala pasada con la frecuencia de conmutacion.
Queria hacer una pregunta: como fabrico ese inductor que aparece en la foto? veo que tiene nucleo, que calibre de alambre ,dimensiones del nucleo y cuantas vueltas uso? me gustaria usar un inductor con nucleo para minimizar las interferencias.


----------



## seba7_sin

Gracias por responder FELIBAR12!

El inductor q esta en mi foto no lo fabrique sino q lo saque de una fuente ATX de la linea de 3.3v (hay dos inductores, es el mas chico y la fuente sigue funcionando aunque con voltajes mas altos).
El autor del proyecto recomienda la pag http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm y de acuerdo al parlante en 4ohm: 47uH/10A, en 8ohm: 100uH/5A, en un subwoofer: se puede omitir el inductor


----------



## FELIBAR12

seba7_sin dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder FELIBAR12!
> 
> El inductor q esta en mi foto no lo fabrique sino q lo saque de una fuente ATX de la linea de 3.3v (hay dos inductores, es el mas chico y la fuente sigue funcionando aunque con voltajes mas altos).
> El autor del proyecto recomienda la pag http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm y de acuerdo al parlante en 4ohm: 47uH/10A, en 8ohm: 100uH/5A, en un subwoofer: se puede omitir el inductor


si, es correcto pero he notado que cuando se trabaja con el inductor en nucleo de aire interfiere bastante a los receptores de radio cuando estan en am,y por cierto, que marca de fuente y modelo era?


----------



## seba7_sin

Te digo q el inductor q le puse, lo puse porque me parecio adecuado para el proyecto no porque lo haya medido con un inductometro.
Igual te pongo la marca de la fuente: DATAVISION, modelo CL 450W


----------



## Tacatomon

un transformador de 10Amper solo da para una placa, un punto en contra, para 2 placas necesitas 2 transformadores de 10amper pico cada uno o un gigante de 20Amper para 2 placas.

Aqui es donde entran las Switching power supply.


----------



## Scull

hola soy nuevo en este foro aunque llevo tiempo siguiendolo y aprendiendo de el, y me interesa mucho los amp particularmente los clase d.Hace un tiempito monte el plano del siguiente link [urlhttp://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales.html] y me funciono bien.En lo unico que tuve problema fue en conseguir los transistores complementarios para la version de 100w.Por esto me di la tarea de modificar este plano para que su salida de potencia fuera solamente con transistores de un solo tipo(transistores npn).Advierto que esta es una version de prueba, solo que la subi porque a mi me funciono bien y para que me ayuden a corregirle algun error del que no me halla dado cuenta en su diseño.Aqui les muestro el circuito:


----------



## djmyky

el circuito modificado que pones ya no seria en clase de sepierde esas caracteristicas Scull lo que se podria mejorar seria en la fuente delos exitadores  para evitar recalentamientos


----------



## Scull

No entiendo lo que dices,lo unico que hice a mi entender fue poner dos transistores de potencia en darligton respecto a los transistores  tipo bd que ya estaban en el plano para aumentar la potencia que daba el amp .Si los  transistores bd trabajan en conmutacion ¿porque el darligton que formo con ellos y los buv47a   no trabajan en esta zona? .Tampoco entiendo por que la mayoria de los amp  clase d que he visto  hasta ahora usan como salida transistores complementarios (de polaridad N y P) en vez de usar de un solo tipo de polaridad.¿Algien sabe si esto es por alguna razon?Creo que son muchas preguntas a la misma vez, si los atormento mucho                                                                                                                                                                                                    ops:


----------



## FELIBAR12

Scull dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo lo que dices,lo unico que hice a mi entender fue poner dos transistores de potencia en darligton respecto a los transistores  tipo bd que ya estaban en el plano para aumentar la potencia que daba el amp .Si los  transistores bd trabajan en conmutacion ¿porque el darligton que formo con ellos y los buv47a   no trabajan en esta zona? .Tampoco entiendo por que la mayoria de los amp  clase d que he visto  hasta ahora usan como salida transistores complementarios (de polaridad N y P) en vez de usar de un solo tipo de polaridad.¿Algien sabe si esto es por alguna razon?Creo que son muchas preguntas a la misma vez, si los atormento mucho                                                                                                                                                                                                    ops:



Quien dijo que los amplificador en clase d solo se podian usar con transistores de salida opuestos? eso es falso,por el contrario, es muchisimo mejor armar un amplificador con transistores iguales  ya que es mucho mas facil de sacarles mucha mas potencia porque en comparacion a los p(hablo de transistores mosfet) estos pueden tener caracteristicas mejores como la rds on(entre menor sea, menor la  discipacion) aunque no digo que solo los de este tipo tienen esa ventaja,lo que pasa es que es mas complejo de conseguir un transistor (p) por ejemplo de unos 300v 20amp y todas esas caracteristicas de los (p) porque son mucho mas caros y escasos,pero el detalle es que para hacer andar un amplificador con transistores solo canal n si es un poquito mas dificil porque ya es necesario implementar piezas ultrarapidas como esos diodos shottsky(igualmente dificiles de conseguir pero se pueden tener). Si se quiere alta potencia,calor minimo y eficiencia lo mejor es asi de esa forma.Eso no quiere decir que no se puedan construir aparatos asi,si se puede pero es mas complicado el diseño,de todas formas hay que hacer el intento de armar uno de solo canal n y ponerlo 1a,ahi esta el ingenio para lidiar con cualquier desperfecto(por ejemplo un pcb bien diseñado para evitar oscilaciones parasitas combinado con componentes smd).Creo que la mayorlia de amplificador de alta potencia vienen de ese modo .Aqui en el foro ejtagle tambien posteo un amplificador que funciona con un par de irfp240 ,seria interesante armarlo aunque debido a su configuracion no es de alta calidad pero podria se muy potente y de pronto hasta nos sorprenda.


----------



## Scull

Gracias por la explicacion que me has dado felibar12,no tenia idea de que era por eso.¿Entonces si quiero implementar un amp clase d con salida n  a bipolares por ejemplo como lo pudiera hacer?¿Alguien tiene un plano disponible con este tipo de piezas?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Scull dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la explicacion que me has dado felibar12,no tenia idea de que era por eso.¿Entonces si quiero implementar un amp clase d con salida n  a bipolares por ejemplo como lo pudiera hacer?¿Alguien tiene un plano disponible con este tipo de piezas?


aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/
aca http://home20.inet.tele.dk/audio/Micro-d/WWW/Micro-d_construction.htm
y adjunto otros


----------



## Scull

Gracias por tu respuesta felibar12 aunque debo confesarte que algunos de los planos que me mandaste estan bastante conplicados para mi nivel y voy a hacer un esfuerzo para lograr hechar a andar uno.Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scull

Lo que no entiendo es por que en la mayoria  de los planos  que me diste hay muchas piezas que actuan sobre las polarizaciones de los mosfets,no se mucho acerca de como polarizarlos y mantenerlos en una zona de trabajo especifica ni se que nivel de señal es el optimo para su funcionamiento correcto.Tal vez por la duda de las polarizaciones y las zonas de trabajo me salio mal el amp clase d que modifique.Por favor expliquenme esto.


----------



## ejtagle

Les voy a ayudar un poquito... si sabré yo de esos diagramas... ¿ Se acuerdan de porqué hice tanto énfasis en no pasar un diagrama discreto ucd con mosfet solamente de canal-n ? - Bueno, esos diagramas son la prueba. Y les aseguro que sé exactamente cómo operan, y porqué estan esos componentes ahí, y hay una cosa que les puedo asegurar: Los diodos que figuran en los diagramas con críticos, tanto el modelo, como el lugar donde está puesto. 
 Ahora voy a tratar de explicarles para qué están cada uno de los componentes. Tomemos como referencia el último diagrama posteado por felibar12, el  ucd?is3a.gif, porque la gran mayoría son muy parecidos a éste.
 Tenemos que recordar que para "encender" un mosfet canal-n, hay que aplicarle una tensión positiva entre la compuerta y el surtidor (gate-source). Esa tensión tendría que estar en el orden de 10v, y puede llegar a 20v. Como valor razonable, tomemos 12v.
 El mosfet N que está conectado a -VCC (tensión de alimentación negativa), tiene el surtidor a -VCC, por lo que para apagar el mosfet, basta con conectar la compuerta con el surtidor.  Fijémos en Q26. Si hay tensión entre compuerta y surtidor, eso hace que el transistor Q26 se encienda (porque circula corriente por la unión emisor base de ese transistor, y luego por la resistencia R43. Eso hace que el transistor se sature, y como el colector está unido al surtidor del mosfet, el transistor "cortocircuita" la compuerta con el surtidor, apagando el mosfet. Todo ésto asume que Q25 está cortado, porque sino, Q25, a través de R42, pone a -VCC + 12 volts la base de Q26, y a través de D13, la compuerta del mosfet también a -VCC + 12 volts, encendiendo el mosfet efectivamente. Es decir, el conjunto Q25/R42/R43/Q26/D13 es un driver de mosfet discreto y ese driver de mosfet se controla tomando corriente de la base de Q25, con el transistor Q15. La resistencia R41 está para asegurarse que Q25 deja de conducir cuando Q15 deja de tomar corriente, pues si Q15 no toma corriente, entonces R41 conecta la base con el emisor de Q25, haciendo que éste deje de conducir.
 Ahora, el problema es el otro mosfet N, porque tiene conectado el surtidor a la salida de tensión , es decir. la tensión a la que está conectado es variable. Por eso, C11/C9 y D20 forman una fuente de tensión "flotante" de 12 volts. Cuando el mosfet inferior se satura, justamente, el punto "v" se pone a -VCC, y luego, los capacitores C11/C9 se cargan a 12 volts via el diodo D20. Si el mosfet de abajo deja de estár encendido, ahora, la tensión entre el surtidor del mosfet de canal N superior y el emisor Q23 será de 12v gracias a esos capacitores C11/C9. Por eso es una fuente de tensión flotante... Porque la "masa" de esa fuente se mueve con la tensión de surtidor del mosfet N superior. Salvando esa diferencia de la fuente de tensión flotante, los componentes Q16/R38/Q23/R39/R40/D11/Q24/M1 se comportan exactamente igual que los componentes Q15/R41/Q25/R42/R43/D13/Q26/M2.
 Ahora a la etapa de entrada: Q1/R9/D17/D18 y R11 son una fuente de corriente constante. D17/D18 junto con R11 forman una fuente de tensión constante de 1.4 volts, medidos entre VCC y la base de Q1. Luego, el emisor de Q1 está a 0.7 volts por arriba de su base. Eso significa que la tensión sobre R9 es constante, por lo tanto, la corriente por la misma es constante, por lo que la corriente por el emisor de Q1 es constante, por lo que la corriente por el colector de Q1 es constante (porque, aproximadamente, la corriente de emisor es igual a la de colector, excepto la pequeña parte que se va por la base, que está en el orden de 300 veces menos que la de emisor)
 Q3 y Q4 son un par diferencial de transistores, es decir, esos transistores operan de comparador de tensión. Es el diagrama clásico de entrada de todos los operacionales a transistores. 
 Q7 y Q6 actúan de espejo de corriente, es decir, la corriente que entra por el colector de Q7 es la misma que entra por el colector de Q6. En la realidad, mientras las entradas del "comparador de tensión" formado por las bases de Q7 y Q6 estén exactamente a la misma tensión , que ambas corrientes de colector son iguales; apenas empieza a haber una diferencia de tensión, se produce que Q7 O Q6 se saturan, y siempre en forma complementaria. NUNCA se puede dar que ambos saturen a la vez. Si satura Q7, se abre Q15, esosignifica que no habrá corriente por el colector de Q15, por lo que eso termina implicando que el mosfet M2 estará abierto. Al contrario, si Q7 no satura, luego Q15 se cierra, tomando corriente por su colector, por lo que M2 termina cerrándose (saturándose)
Lo mismo se puede explicar con Q6/Q16 y M1. Noten que este circuito asegura que NUNCA se enciendan ambos mosfets a la vez... al menos, en teoría...
 Pero, una cosa es la teoría, y otra MUY distinta es la práctica... resulta ser que los transistores, son mucho más rápidos para encenderse (cuando se saturan) que para apagarse. Sin entrar en muchos detalles, tiene que ver con un fenómeno de acumulación de cargas en la base... El resultado es que si para saturar un transistor tardamos 20nS (nanosegundos), para desaturarlos es normal tardar 20uS (microsegundos), es decir 1000 veces más. Eso es un problemón, porque eso implica que cuando Q23 se satura, Q25 debiera desaturarse y cortarse a la vez, pero NO PASA. Q25 está saturado, se le quita la exitación de base, y a la vez se exita la base de Q23, pero como al exitar, el transistor prende muy rápido, pero el otro va a tardar un rato bastante grande en apagarse, esto termina haciendo que AMBOS mosfets conduzcan a la vez, produciendo un cortocircuito entre VCC y -VCC, con resultados desastrosos para los mosfets (recalentamiento de los mosfet y posterior destrucción de los mismos)
Por eso existe D10 y D12. Son diodos antisaturación, que evitan que los transistores Q23 y Q25 lleguen a saturarse totalmente. El truco es muy sencillo, esos diodos son diodos ESPECIALES (normalmente schottky), con caída de tensión en el orden de los 0.3v. Cuando un transistor se satura, la tensión colector emisor se hace casi 0. Pero la tensión base-emisor debe ser 0.7 volts, porque para que se sature el transistor, hayque tomar corriente de la base, y si tomamos corriente de la base, el diodo base-emisor del transistor estará polarizado en forma directa, por lo que hay 0.7 v entre base y emisor. Pero eso ya no puede darse gracias al diodo antisaturación, porque apenas la tensión colector emisor del transistor baja de 0.4v, el diodo antisaturación conduce y hace que deje de pasar tanta corriente por la base del transistor (porque ahora pasa por el diodo y entre por el colector del mismo transistor, saliendo por el emisor, pero NO pasa por la base. El resultado es que el transistor queda "clavado" en una tensión de 0.4 v entre colector y emisor, pero no se satura, y si no se satura, entonces su apagado es muchísimo más rápido (del orden de los 20nS) ... Por eso, ese diodo , que parece tan inocente, es CRITICO, no puede ser sustituido por ningún otro modelo... O sea, ese es el tema... Hay diodos schottky de alta corriente, pero NO SIRVEN acá, porque esos diodos son de alta capacidad (de capacitancia), equivalen a un diodo con un capacitor en paralelo, y eso arruina el funcionamiento antisaturación, ya que el diodo tiene que ser tan rápido o más que el transistor a proteger, y estos transistorcitos de baja señal son realmente MUY rápidos. Enfin... Hay muchísimo más que explicar, pero los únicos transistores con problemas de saturación en este diagrama son Q23 y Q25 (porque Q24 y Q26 no pueden saturarse, porque , justamente, cuando los mosfets se han apagado, ya no hay tensión base-emisor en esos transistores, por lo que no se mantendrán saturados. Recuerden: Si la tensión emisor-colector de un transistor es mayor que 0.3 volts, un transistor NO estára saturado... Si analizan el circuito, se darán cuenta que ninguno de los otros transistores puede saturar.
 El problema de la saturación de los transistores se agrava a medida que el transistor es de más potencia, y como la frecuencia de oscilación de un amplificador de audio tiene que ser alta (para que no se oiga), los transistores de potencia no resultan adecuados para este uso. 
 Un detalle importante es que los mosfets NO tienen este problema de tiempo de saturación (se saturan y desaturan en el mismo tiempo, lo único que hay que tener en cuenta es que el mosfet tiene una capacidad parásita (no deseada, pero inevitable) entre la compuerta y el surtidor, por lo que el driver de mosfet tiene que ser capaz de dar un pico de corriente en el orden de 1A para poder encender o apagar el mosfet en 20nS aproximadamente... Otra vez, estamos "raspando" apenas por arriba el tema de manejo de mosfets, pero todo lo que hemos hablado termina quedando en lo siguiente:
 >Para elementos de potencia, si la frecuencia de conmutación es alta, sólo los mosfets nos darán la performance adecuada (tiempos de saturación/desaturación extremadamente rápidos, por lo que hay muchas menos pérdidas de calor, porque el mosfet pasa de "saturado" a "abierto" en forma casi instantánea, y todos sabemos que el momento en que un componente disipa más potencia es cuando está conmutando (justamente, cuando está en área lineal)
 >Para conmutar un mosfet rápido, hay que darle un pico de corriente de 1A o más, por lo que debemos tener cuidado al elegir los transistores que componen el driver de compuerta de mosfet. Es un PICO de 1A, porque una vez que el mosfet conmutó, ya la compuerta no consumirá mas corriente (pen'semoslo como que la compuerta es un capacitor, y debemos cargarlo y descargarlo muy rápido, porque cuando la tensión en ese "capacitor" es 0, el mosfet está abierto, y cuando la tensión en ese "capacitor" es 12v, o más, el mosfet está saturado.
 >Transistores de potencia no funcionan, porque son demasiado lentos , lentos para encenderse (1uS) y MUY lentos para apagarse (por ser transistores, en el orden de 1uS), y si dejamos que se saturen, en el orden de 20uS o más)
 >Los drivers tienen que ser rápidos, y no necesitar mucha corriente para activarse... Para ésto, los transistores de naja señal son ideales, SIEMPRE y CUANDO evitemos que se saturen, considerando el uso en el circuito, y si es posible que un transistor se sature, DEBEMOS usar diodos antisaturación SI o SI, y TIENEN que ser los correctos para los transistores usados... Mientras no se saturen, podemos esperar de un transistor de baja señal, frecuencias de conmutación de 10nS. Además de eso, no necesitan mucha corriente de base para activarse , y son capaces de dar picos (sólo PICOS) de corriente de 1 A (típico para el par BC327/BC337). Noten que la velocidad de un transistor DISMINUYE a medida que tiene que manejar mas potencia (es decir , un transistor de más potencia es siempre más lento que uno de menos potencia... Eso es porque para que maneje más corriente, tiene que ser más grande , y eso implica menor velocidad de conmutación
 > Hacer un amplificador con sólo canal-n es más complejo, porque SI o SI hace falta una fuente de tensión flotante para poder controlar el mosfet superior. Eso , sin duda, complica el diagrama...
 > DEbemos tener cuidado con las capacidades parásitas de los componentes... Porqueestamos hablando de frecuencias de conmutación altas, del orden de 200khz a 2Mhz, y cualquier componente que demore la conmutación hace que las cosas empeoren...
Enfin, hay muchas más cosas que tener en cuenta, pero ésto debiera servirles incialmente

Saludos!


----------



## FELIBAR12

Preguntas para ejtagle:

que mision cumple el circuito en paralelo formado por el diodo 1n914 y la resistencia de 56ohm? (uno de sus extremos va a uno de los mosfet de potencia)porque veo que en muchos circuitos que funcionan con driver ir2110 anteponen dichos paralelos o a veces una sola resistencia.Ademas veo que en el circuito que posteaste que fuciona con irfp240(*2) no las usaste.En que puede mejorar esto al circuito o al funcionamiento en especial de los mosfet de potencia? por que las omitiste?
Es que me puse a experimentar con tu circuito y quisiera saber si es necesario emplearlas para mejorar algo o se puede dejar asi.Si no sobran esos componentes, cuales serian sus valores apropiados en ese caso?


----------



## ejtagle

esa resistencia de 56ohms en paralelo con el diodo 1n914 son para el control de tiempos muertos de los mosfets. Cuando el mosfet debe encenderse, el circuito del driver del mosfet carga la capacidad parásita compuerta-surtidor a través de la resistencia de 56 ohms, porque el diodo está cortado (cuando el mosfet está apagado, la capacidad compuerta-surtidor está descargada, por lo que la tensión a sus bornes vale 0). Ésto genera una demora en el encendido del mosfet (pero también hace que el encendido sea más lento, aumentando las pérdidas de potencia en los mosfet). Ahora, cuando hay que apagar el mosfet, ahí sí, el diodo 1n914 actúa, por lo que "cortocircuita" la resistencia, haciendo que el apagado sea mucho más rápido.
Las resistencias de 3.3 ohms son resistencias también limitadoras de velocidad de encendido y apagado (porque nunca dejan de actuar), pero pueden ayudar a que los mosfets sean más estables, y no autooscilen...
No uso esos componentes (en la versión ucd hay una resistencia de 1 ohm por el tema de la autooscilación, y también he sugerido un circuito snubber extra para cada mosfet por el mismo motivo), bueno, no están esos componentes porque el IR2110 ya tiene internamente fijado y regulado un tiempo muerto de 20nS (entre el apagado del primer mosfet y el encendido del otro), por lo que agregar más tiempo muerto disminuye inútilmente la fidelidad del amplificador UcD (eso es porque a mayor tiempo muerto, mayor distorsión, porque cuando ambos mosfets están apagados, el circuito no tiene control de la tensión de salida, y la misma está fijada exclusivamente por componentesa parásitos (capacidades parásitas de los mosfets, el inductor de salida, etc,etc). En cualquier otro circuito de potencia, suelen estar porque es un método sencillo de controlar la velocidad de encendido y apagado de los mosfets, y mientras más lento es el encendido, menos interferencia (EMI) genera la conmutación de los mosfets. (una onda cuadrada tiene muy muchas armónicas, si los mosfets prenden y apagan más lento, hay menos armónicas .. Para una fuente de alimentación que conmuta relativamente LENTO (33khz) , o aplicaciones donde la frecuencia de conmutación es aún más lenta, realmente , en porcentaje del período de la frecuencia de conmutación, un tiempo de conmutación grande (o sea, conmutación lenta) de 1us o más no es tan significativo, y el incremento de la potencia disipada tampoco, pero en un amplificador a switching FULL -RANGE, donde la frecuencia, como mínimo debiera andar en los 200khz, y puede llegar a los 1.5Mhz, pasa a ser algo muy importante el tema de la disipación por velocidades lentas de conmutación, por lo que hay que tratar de disminuir tanto el tiempo de conmutación (por el tema de disipación), como los tiempos muertos (por el tema de la fidelidad) lo más posible. Es implica PISTAS gruesas y cortas para el manejo de las compuertas de los mosfets, y ese criterio de las pistas se aplica también para los componentes que manejan los mosfets.
 Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Un detalle extra, es que el circuito a transistores que usé para el manejo de los mosfets en la versión con el TL074 o en la versión UcD (son casi el mismo), ese circuito tiene tiempo muerto ya incorporado al mismo,  gracias a que la salida del opamp que los maneja a los transistores de entrada tiene una velocidad de cambio de 5v/us, Para que el transistor que manjea el mosfet negativo lo encienda (me refiero a esos 2 transistores cuyas bases están unidas y que van a la salida del opamp), la tensión debe ser menor a -0.7v. Y para que se encienda el mosfet superior, la tensión debe ser mayor a +0.7v. Es decir, hay un rango de tensiones de salida del opamp que hace que ninguno de los dos mosfets encienda ( -0.7v  a 0.7v, o sea un rando de 1.4v). Si el opamp tiene una velocidad de cambio de 5v/us (debe andar en los 10v/us, pero depende un poquito de la marca exacta, los 5v/us son para el peor caso), eso nos da 1.4v / (5v/1us) = 280nS. Si vamos al caso típico de un opamp con 10v/us,  da un tiempo muerto de 140nS. Probablemente sea aún mejor.


----------



## ejtagle

Y en el caso de la versión UcD, la salida del comparador tiene una velocidad de subida del orden de 50v/us, por lo que el tiempo muerto se hace aún menor, 28nS... Por eso es que yo insistí tanto, la versión ucD tendría que ser la de más alta fidelidad!


----------



## osrueda

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro.
Estoy diseñando un amplificador digital, alguien me puede ayudar con la explicación de como calcular el lazo de reliamentación?
He investigado y se puede hacer de dso formas:
1- Una tomando una feracción de señal de conmutación mediante una red RC, y enviandola antes de la comparación de la señal que genera el PWM, como la calculo?
2- La otra forma estomar una señal directamente de la salida a parlantes y enviarla a una entada donde se sume con la señal de entrada del amplificador (señal de audio). Como claculo esta red?

Yo estoy trabajando con una frecuencia en el PWM de 250 kHz.

Espero alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## Scull

Buenas, una pregunta:¿ como yo puedo hacer para saber o elegir la frec de conmutacion de un amplificador digital?


----------



## german_3055

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> bueno aca dejo unas fotos del amplificador con el tl074 funcionando
> 
> saludos


hola, perdon, que transistores, tiene? potencia? dame los datos del amplificador, porque esta muy interesante.


----------



## fausvida2

buenas amigos y que rango de frecuencia tiene esta maravilloso  amplificador 200w


----------



## chacarock

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> hola ejtagle otro millon de gracias por aca, hace un rato termine de armar el primero ( el que lleva el tl074) , anduvo de una, y suena excelente, te cuento que lo estoy probando con un pre de bajo , el gallien que arme, lo conecte sin el inductor de salida a un subwoofer audifiel de 12 pulgadas 100 W y 8 ohm, tira lindo y encima sin disipador.
> 
> de nuevo muchas gracias, espero que otros tambien se animen a hacerlo.
> 
> en estos dias pido una camara y subo fotos.
> 
> saludos, ricardo.



ricardo, conseguiste todos los componentes sin problema? con cuanto lo alimentas, fuente sinple o partida,
yo quiero para amplificar un bajo tambien, con el mismo pre

saludos y gracias


----------



## adrian_escolar

Hola a todos, queria saber si los irf9540n son reemplazo de los irf9530 porque no los consegui, y cuando conecto la fuente el amp funciona bien por unos segundos y luego se me queman los mosfet.

¿puede ser por eso o le estoy errando a algo mas?

saludos


----------



## electronix

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> Perdoná que no te transcriba lo que yo escribí en este otro foro http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales.html , pero es que estoy un poco falto de tiempo, y , además, no tengo en esta compu los documentos generados. Ahí encontrarás 2 amplificador clase D, ambos son diseños míos (uno de ellos basado en un patente de Philips) de 200W sin problemas, discretos con mosfets. Yo los armé, y anduvieron perfecto. Ahí también está descripto el principiode funcionamiento de ambos. La THD de los mismos es < 0.01% y factor de amortiguamiento > 200 .. Respuesta de frecuencia plana hasta 25khz... No sé, cualquier cosa, pregunten y les aclaro más. Espero que les sirva!


 
ejtable ese amplificador que indicas de clase d son para frecuencias bajas ?  ps porque yo lo quiero armar pero para subwoofer a 4Ω    . espero tu respuesta .


----------



## GERI

EJTagle, "IM-PRE-SIO-NAN-TE" tu "mini-manual del usuario" (por no decir de los usuarios burros que queremos hacer funcionar algo sin entender nada).
Realmente como profesional (en lo mío nada que nada que ver con esto) daria gusto presenciar una charla, conferencia y/u otro medio informaciónrmativo sobre el tema, ya que tu explicación me parece de lo más sencilla pero a la vez muy técnica, digna de un profesional que no deja nada al azar.
FELICITACIONES, y es un gusto para mi en lo personal, que semejante explicación de diseño y funcionamineto, la pueda comprender con una experiencia mínima en este rubro como la mía.
Saludos......


----------



## alejandrow999

Scull y Osrueda: sería bueno que proporcionen algun esquema de lo que quieren hacer (porque el término "digital" es muy engañoso: podrían referirse a la clase D, o bien al DSP)Recordemos que hay distintos sistemas: UCD (autooscilantes),PWM (Pulse With Modulator: involucran señales externas como la triangular o la diente de sierra),DSP (control "digital")...

Ya que tampoco yo se mucho del tema, hago algunas preguntas:

1-¿Como puedo calcular los valores de la realimentación de un UCD (como el del esquema)?

2-Volviendo a la discusión de la página anterior, sobre la excitación de los MOSFETs canal N y los inconvenientes de dichos circuitos ahí posteados, ¿puede ser una solución el circuito discreto que adjunto?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ejtagle

@ alejandrow999: No sé... hoy me has agrarrado generoso, y medio dormido... Respuestas rápidas a preguntas difíciles:
>El driver de mosfets propuesto podría andar  (las resistencias de 1k no me simpatizan  ... Pensá que el gate de un mosfet puede tener una capacidad de 10n, que tenés que poder cargar y descargar muy rápidamente... sino, el mosfet no estará saturado... Los tiempos de conmutación delos mosfets para un ampli clase D están en el orden de los 100nS o aún menos (50nS es lo "normal"... Vas a necesitar resistencias de gate del orden de 30 ohms o menos, dependiendo del mosfet elegido... Y además, tu circuito de drive tiene que dar algo de tiempo muerto a los mosfets superiores en relación a los inferiores... Eso hay que preverlo (en el circuito tal como lo tienes, al tener resistencias de emisor uno sí y el otro no de los tr push-pull, indica que algo ya lo has pensado)
Uno de los tr de ese driver corre serio riesgo de saturación ...Es el que maneja el push-pulll de salida... Si cualquiera de esos tr se llegase a saturar, olvidate de la velocidad de conmutación... Cuando un tr se satura, se acumulan cargas en la base que luego son muy difíciles de sacar, lo que eleva el tiempo de desaturación... Para que te des una idea de los órdenes, un tr sin llegar a saturar es capaz de conmutar en 10nS (el bc548, por ejemplo), pero una vez saturado, el tiempo de desaturacion se va a 20uS o aún más... Falta un diodo antisaturación en ese diseño... y que el diodo sea rápido y con poca capacidad parásita... No es fácil de lograr... Sólo conozco 2 diodos con esas características, de la serie BATxx
>El tema cálculo de la realimentación UCD, bueno, depende de tu nivel, puede ser sencillisima o muy compleja. Creo que si no tenés los fundamentos, mucho sentido no tiene que te explique... Por eso, te doy la idea, pero bien teórica, nomás:
-El filtro LC de salida forma un filtro pasabajo de 2o orden, cuya frecuencia de corte es f. y también forma un circuito resonante junto con el parlante de resistencia R. La idea es que el Q del filtro sea 3 o menos... Para eso, debe cumplirse que la reactancia capacitiva a la frecuencia de corte del filtro sea igual a la resistencia de carga... Por el tema de la frecuencia de corte del filtro, usualmente se elige 22Khz, para que no se atenúen las frecuencias de audio, pero que sea lo más baja posible para que atenúe lo más posible la frecuencia de switching.
Ese filtro LC de salida genera, en la frecuencia de corte un desfasaje de la señal de 180grados, eso haría oscilar el ampli a justo la frecuencia de corte del filtro. La realimentación se calcula como si fuese un ampli realimentado común, pero se agrega un capacitor para compensar el polo doble del filtro LC de salida. Ese capacitor adelante la frecuencia 90 grados justo en la frecuencia del corte del filtro de salida LC para que la autooscilacion se produzca a una frecuencia mucho más alta que la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC. O sea, ese capacitor debe introducir un cero en la función de transferencia de la realimentación. A su vez, se agrega una R en serie al capacitor para introducir otro polo que fuerza que otra vez la señal de realimentación se desfase a 180 grados , pero ahora usualmente una década por arriba de la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC de salida, con lo que se estabiliza la frecuencia de autooscilación, quedando en 250khz aproxiamadamente, que es una frecuencia suficientemente alta como para ser filtrada eficazmente por el filtro LC de salida, y suficientemente baja como para no generar demasiada distorsión por el tiempo muerto del circuito de drive de los mosfets... Todos estos conceptos los he desarrollado bastante más atrás, pero en este post, por lo que no quedara otra que leer

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

En primer lugar,gracias por la respuesta.
En lo referente al circuito, me olvidé de cambiarle el valor de R3 (debía ser 27ohm, por ejemplo, no 1K, como has señalado)
Lo que me llama la atención es que el Q3 pueda saturar (es Q3 el que maneja el push pull).
Porque, mientras en su colector hay 12V (limitados por el zener) ,  la fuente flotante proporciona 15V, de los cuales deben llegar aproximadamente 14,3V al emisor.¿Se me está escapando algo?
Y el tema der la realimentación: leí varios temas de foros de electronica y psicofxp en los que explicabas cosas como esta, pero pasa que convertir el texto en cuenta se me complica un poco. Luego lo estudiaré mejor.
De nuevo, gracias.


----------



## edgard22

Hola a todos, les comento que armé este circuito y me funcionó de una. Un poco de pruebas en cuanto al inductor (le puse unos que saqué de unas fuentes conmutadas) me indicaron que con demasiada inductancia el sonido se vuelve como entrecortado y con poca, los tweeters se recalientan (filtrado insuficiente). En fin, lo terminé hace muy poquito, no lo he probado demasiado porque es tarde y no quiero que me linchen los vecinos pero se nota que es potente. Mañana hago pruebas y le saco unas fotos para subirlas y de paso comentar algo más al respecto.
Ah, por supuesto, gracias Eduardo por compartir tus conocimientos con nosotros.
Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## crazysound

ejtagle dijo:


> Un detalle extra, es que el circuito a transistores que usé para el manejo de los mosfets en la versión con el TL074 o en la versión UcD (son casi el mismo), ese circuito tiene tiempo muerto ya incorporado al mismo, gracias a que la salida del opamp que los maneja a los transistores de entrada tiene una velocidad de cambio de 5v/us, Para que el transistor que manjea el mosfet negativo lo encienda (me refiero a esos 2 transistores cuyas bases están unidas y que van a la salida del opamp), la tensión debe ser menor a -0.7v. Y para que se encienda el mosfet superior, la tensión debe ser mayor a +0.7v. Es decir, hay un rango de tensiones de salida del opamp que hace que ninguno de los dos mosfets encienda ( -0.7v a 0.7v, o sea un rando de 1.4v). Si el opamp tiene una velocidad de cambio de 5v/us (debe andar en los 10v/us, pero depende un poquito de la marca exacta, los 5v/us son para el peor caso), eso nos da 1.4v / (5v/1us) = 280nS. Si vamos al caso típico de un opamp con 10v/us, da un tiempo muerto de 140nS. Probablemente sea aún mejor.


 Hola ejtagle, una preguntita a lo mejor fuera de lugar, estoy por armar el esquema que tiene el tl074 y mi duda es si no va R18 (en el 2º operacional).

Saludos...


----------



## gokudesm

hola tenias ganas de armar este amplio ya que consegui trabajo pero estube viendo para comprar un transformador de +40 -40 a 10A y me quieren cobrar $251 en mercadolibre me fije.
ustedes q dicen esta bien el precio o es muy elevado?
y tambien me voy a comprar una cagon que tiene un subwoofer de 12" creo q es y una corneta, que lo vi a $500 x ahi
gracias y salu2


----------



## alejandrow999

gokudesm: es muy probable que el transformador valga eso, pues los transformadores comunes (de hierro) están  caros. Lo que recomendaban varios usuarios del foro es diseñar una fuente conmutada, porque tiene mejores prestaciones y suele ser más barato inclusive.
Del *cajón* no te sabría decir.


Cambiando de tema, propongo este driver para amplificadores clase D discretos. Pretendo así evitar el uso del diodo BATXX, así como evitar tambien los Drivers IR2110 y similares. Me basé en un circuito que publicó FELIBAR12 en la página anterior (MiniUcd), que igual tiene unas variantes extrañas.

(*IMPORTANTE: nunca lo probé*. Tenia pensado armarlo primero, pero ando corto de recursos y por eso no he podido.Así que cualquier error que encuentren en el mismo, haganmelo saber.Gracias)

El problema era *evitar la saturación del transistor Q3* (BC327): *para evitarlo, están los diodos D1 y D2* (1N4148).
*La idea es esta*: si Q4 está en corte,D2 queda polarizado en inversa , la Vbe de Q3 se hace 0 (gracias a R5) y Q3 está en corte. Luego D4 queda polarizado inversamente, R3 proporciona la Ib de Q2 que conduce, descargando así la capacidades de Q1 (el MOSFET) y obligándolo a entrar en corte.Cuando la Vgs de Q1 es inferior a la Vbe de Q2, este ultimo también entra en corte.
¿Y que pasa cuando Q4 conduce? Por su colector circularán unos 7mA aproximadamente, que deberán circular por D1 hacia R5 (D2 sigue polarizado inversamente).De esta manera, aparece suficiente Vbe para que Q3 conduzca. Y este proporciona corriente para cargar las capacidades de entrada del MOSFET (por supuesto, esta corriente circula a través de R2, D4 y R4). La unión base-emisor de Q2 queda polarizada inversamente (debido a D4) asegurando su estado de corte.
En un momento dado, l*a Vce de Q2 podría "intentar" ser inferior a su Vbe*.Entonces, eso hará que D2 entre en conducción.Por tanto, la corriente proveniente de Q4 ahora se *dividirá en dos* corrientes de magnitud parecidas: 
una que circula por D1 hacia R5 y la base de Q3, la otra , circula por D2 hacia el colector de Q3, que la dirige al "positivo". Al ser las dos corrientes parecidas, *las tensiones de umbral de D1 y D2 son muy parecidas *, por lo tanto, *la Vce y la Vbe de Q3 son aproximadamente iguales*, evitándose así la saturación.



*Algunas aclaraciones:*

Elegí como Q1 el IRF530 porque tiene unas capacidades parásitas menores que otros modelos, una Vds de 100V y también una Rds(on) aceptable (0,0066ohm), pero pueden servir bien otros modelos.

Es posible que el valor de *R2 sea un poco chico* (10ohms).Seguramente convenga  cambiarlo por una resistencia más grande  (27ohm es un valor usual).

R4 es para asegurar la estabilidad de Q1. Puede cambiarse por una resistencia de 2,2 , 3,3 , y en algunos casos omitirse.

Los diodos D3 y D4 son los FR104: elegí esos porque deben soportar 1A y resistir una tensión inversa importante.  

D1 y D2 son los 1N4148 porque tienen una capacidad parásita baja (igual al del BAT64)
y son económicos.

Q4 debe soportar una Vce grande (mayor a la diferencia de tensión entre el positivo y el negativo), por eso elegí el 2N5551 (soporta 150V).Cuidado con la disipación de potencia en el mismo.

Q3 y Q2 deben soportar la corriente de carga y descarga del MOSFET: si soportan 1A , mejor (no usar transistores de potencia: son lentos) 


Saludos

PD: Q2 y Q3 en realidad, solo soportan un pico de corriente de alrededor de 1A, por tanto , no son tan exigentes


----------



## FELIBAR12

Miren lo que me encontre,quizas ayude en algo,no se si esta correcto


----------



## alejandrow999

Está interesante, FELIBAR12. Ese amplificador tiene varias protecciones, fuentes de baja tensión y demás. Lo malo que tiene es que necesita los dodos BAT54. Y me parece raro que tenga una ganacia tan pequeña (A= R36/R101 +1 = 9,2) en las frecuencias de audio.
Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Segun lei, si tenia poca ganancia y se la modificaron pero no se que valores tomaron esos componentes.


----------



## jose18

ricardodeni dijo:


> bueno aca dejo unas fotos del amplificador con el tl074 funcionando
> 
> saludos



hola amigo podrias proporcionar el diagrama. saludos


----------



## soundwizard1948

Hola a todos, 

Los saludo y me presento ya que es mi primer post. Espero poder echarles un poco de luz con este circuito. Tal como se menciono, esta basado en el diseño Sorensen, que en si es un UCD. El principal problema que estan teniendo esta en que no tienen forma de controlar el encendido ni el apagado de los FETS. Yo comence diseñando amplificadores clase D en el '99 y desde entonces pase por muchos diseños. Les paso un poco de data adicional que van a necesitar para poder solucionar el problema de la temperatura. El secreto radica en reducir la velocidad de encendido y AUMENTAR la velocidad de apagado de los FETS. Solo basta con poner una resistencia entre 33 a 68 ohms entre las compuertas y los excitadores de cada FET. Estas van a reducir la velocidad de encendido, pero tambien alteraran la de apagado tambien, lo que se corrige poniendo un diodo ultrarrapido como el UF4007 en antiparalelo con la Rserie de cada compuerta. La idea es que el Diodo haga un bypass sobre la resistencia de compuerta.

Por otro lado, no hay ningun control de la tension de excitacion de las compuertas. Si bien los excitadores complementarios estan limitados por los zeners, estos no tienen ningun control sobre los sobrepicos de conmitacion locales que aparecen invariablemente en cualquier topologia de este tipo. para poder controlar mejor las compuertas de manera mas solida les sugiero instalar zeners de 12V ente los colectores de los excitadores de compierta para estabilizar la tension de compuerta. Recuerden de bypasearlos con capacitores multicapa ceramicos de 0.22 uF. Tambien es recomendable un zener de 15V entre las compuertas y las fuentes de cada fet. Les adjunto un bosquejo que recien tire en el pcb wizard para que puedan ver lo que les sugiero. Este circuito ya fue probado hasta 300W /4R (limite de los IRF son 100V)

Fe de erratas: El diodo D6, en el mosfet inferior ESTA AL REVES. Mis disculpas. 

Lo ideal es poder obtener una onda cuadrada lo mas limpia posible. Cualquier indicacion de sobrepicos en las crestas, indica que de seguro hay corrientes de cruce en circulacion, las cuales destruyen la eficiencia del amplificador.

Como referencia les adjunto una muestra de mi amplificador que diseñe el año pasado. Actualmente estoy usando un diseño nuevo que termine en Agosto del 2009, semi discreto con frecuencua fija entregando, ambos canales sinclonizados, 600W en 4R por canal con un par de IRFP250N junto a una fuente de 1,4KW tambien diseñada por mi. Mi idea fue poder diseñar un clase D, estereo capaz de entregar 500W por canal en 4 ohms, 1500W en puente, conmutando en 250KHz. Actualmente obtengo la misma forma de onda en la salida con un nivel de 160Vpp, 20nS de cruce y con una THD de, 0.01% (1KHz @ 1W/8R) y 0.15% (1 KHz @ 450W/8R).
La temperatura maxima de trabajo nunca supero los 45 grados. Proximamente les subire fotos de mi amplificador terminado.

Bueno aca encontre las fotos que les prometi...
Si bien en las fotos, se puede llegar a ver que estoy usando los IRF640N, recientemente pase a los IRFP250N de International Rectifier, dado que los IRFB4227 que seria ideales no se consiguen. Mas alla de eso, no tengo ningun problema alguno para poder controlarlos y aun asi obtengo 22nS de deadtime, aun con un deadtime de 200nS, la distorsion no supera el 0.2%. La respuesta en frecuencia es plana (sobre 8 ohms) de 10 a 35000Hz. Por el momento no doy mas informacion tecnica detallada dado que este diseño, con algunos cambio menores ya es parte de un prototipo comercial.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola soundwizard, bienvenido al foro. Muy buenos tus proyectos, gracias por compartir la experiencia y la info...

Saludos


----------



## jose18

hola oye veo que tu fuente tiene transformador de ferrita a que frecuencia lo trabajas.
cuanta potencia puede otorgar eses tranformador. es de una pc. saludos

hola a nectar un parlante de 2 ohm para obtener mas potencia, que moduficacion crees que le pudiera hacer, podriaser aumentar el voltaje de alimentacion?, colocar mas mosfer? espero qye me pudieras ayudar., gracias.

hola le quiero conectar un parlante de 2 ohm para obtener mas potencia, que modificacion crees que le pudiera hacer, podria ser, aumentar el voltaje de alimentacion?, colocar mas mosfer? espero qye me pudieras ayudar., lo quiero para construir un amplificador de auto.estoy construyendo una fuente de +75/-75 . apartir de los 12v de la bateria del auto. me gustaria utilizar este amplificador. por eso quisiera saber como aumentar su capacidad. espero que me puedas ayudar.   gracias.


----------



## soundwizard1948

Hola Jose, 

La fuente efectivamente tiene un trafo con un nucleo de ferrita. La frecuencia de conmutacion es de 135 KHz debido a que la potencia disponible con un nucleo depende de la frecuencia. Mas alta la frecuencia, mas potencia disponible en relacion al mismo nucleo.

Con respecto a trabajar en 2 ohms no te lo recomiendo bajo ningunmotivo. Ademas de mis diseños clase d, tambien reparo y construyo potencias clase AB de gran porte y sin importar la clase de trabajo, 2 ohms no deja de ser un corto. Cuando pensamos que */- 75V sobre 2 ohms representan mas de 36A efectivos, en la practica, mas del 35% de la potencia generada se pierde en las pistas de la placa, cableado, resistencias parasitas etc. Si bien en el mercado hay potencias, las cuales estan siendo publicitadas para 2 ohms, el 99% de ellas, se caen muy lejos de poder entregar esa promesa.

Si vamos a los numeros basicos... 2 ohms sobre 75V son 37A mas o menos...lo que representan 2812W, trasladando esto a los 13.8V nominales de una bateria esto equivale a unos 200A... Siempre hablando de valores de pico... y esto es para solamente un canal. 

Si bien es comun poner transistores en paralelo en amplificadores convencionaes, esto no es para nada recomendado en salidas clase D ya que es practicamente imposible conseguir que los pares trabajen de manera controlada a temperatura ambiente, y mucho menos disipando calor gracias a perdidas de conmutacion, las cuales NUNCA se consiguen distribuir igualmente. Por otro lado esta el problema de la distribucion de las pistas de fuerza, ya que todos los nodos de alta frecuencia de la salida deben ser sumante solidos y bien diseñados para asegurar que no se generen corrientes circulantes de RF parasitas las que pueden causar la desestabilizacion de la salida, con la eventual destruccion, es decir... pistas cortas, gruezas y muy bien desacopladas en continua, audio y fundamentalmente RF. 

Llevo muchos años recorriendo los foros como estos, especialmente los que tratan potencias clase d, y no tengo presento a nadie que haga hincapie en algo que es imperativo... el amplificador debe ser tratado y diseñado como un amplificador de RF de potencia. Ya las teorias clasicas circuitales de amplificadores clase AB, dejan de aplicar y en el 95% de los que intentan clase d basandose en teorias clasicas analogicas, fallan en el primer intento. El mas grande error que todo el mundo comete es meterse en amplificadores clase d en potencias muy grandes... claro ya que con clase d parecen mas faciles de conseguir...  y son demasiados los que se meten a construir de la nada un amplificador de 500, 1000 o mas vatios sin tener la menor idea en donde se meten. Aun peor si encaran topologias como las UCD que por naturaleza son indomables. No por nada philips las abandono y en este momento los resultados obtenidos son muy ambiguos, ya que no todos tienen acceso a componentes SMD, placas doble faz hechas por serigrafia, etc...

Le diseño de mi amplificador me llevo mas de una decada, pasando por cada topologia habida y por haber... sigma delta, salidas complementarias, MGDs como el IR2110, con el cual JAMAS tuve problemas... basta citar un foro cualquiera y son incontables los que sufren dolores de cabeza porque los mosfets y los IR2110 les vuelan en mil pedazos ya sea en el encendido o durante clipeo de la potencia... He probado frecuencias de 50 a 500KHz, cada una con sus beneficios y sus contras y siempre quedo claro que para un buen compromiso entre buena respuesta plana y bajas perdidas, 250KHz es el numero ideal... mas arriba y las perdidas en calor se van al techo, sin mencionar las dificultades de diseño.
Ademas, es IMPERATIVO poder tener acceso a un muy buen osciloscopio de no menos de 60 a 100MHz, cualquier cosa debajo de eso es inutil

Por todo esto, ya se, me fui de tema pero no lo digo para tirar abajo a todos lo que estamos metidos o empezando con clase d, mi intencion es poder orientarles para que si lo hacen lo puedan hacer bien y puedan saber que es lo que pasa, como pasa, y que esperar, teniendo una buena referencia de por donde empezar...


Les adjunto los diagramas y fotos del primer amplificador que construi en el 2000, basado en varias ideas y mis propias experiencias hasta ese momento que resultaron fallidas en algunos casos pero que si me dieron excelentes resultados.

Mas alla de eso, este diseño es solo para aportar ideas. 

Si bien lo construí y funciono sin problemas, no lo recomiendo para ningún principiante. Dejo aclarado que el material en el archivo adjunto es enteramente de mi propiedad intelectual y no me hago responsable de ninguna falla, error de construcción o material dañado. Ademas, hay varios componentes que en su momento fueron renombrados o los modelos cambiados para proteger el diseño.

Pero claro que dado que no hay ningún interés de mi parte en comercializarlo no tengo problemas en actualizar los modelos según necesiten

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/smilies/icon_rolleyes.gif ADVERTENCIA VALIDA Y NECESARIA: El que quiera construir este diseño lo hace bajo su única y absoluta responsabilidad ya que este diseño NO ES RECOMENDADO PARA SU CONSTRUCCION. Las fuentes deben ser encendidas de manera secuencial dado que la salida, basada en el diseño sorensen tiene un problema oculto muy peligroso. si los mosfets no reciben excitacion de onda cuadrada ANTES de encender la fuente principal de potencia, los fets entran en avalancha de manera instantanea y simplemente EXPLOTAN. La razon es bastante simple pero al mismo tiempo poco evidente. Ambas compuertas estan enlazadas entre si por dos capacitores de 1uF, los cuales inicialmente estan descargados, y se cargan ni bien reciben el tren PWM del excitador. si el modulo de potencia es energizado antes que el controlador, las compuertas de los fets son cortocircuitadas entre si por los capacitores descargados y hacen que los fets entren en conduccion plena por algunos milisegundos, haciendo que la fuente principal se ponga en corto, destruyendo los transistores de salida...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/smilies/vmad.gif

Volviendo al tema inicial que me planteabas Jose, la mejor salida que te recomiendo es trabajar dos salidas cargadas en 4 ohms con al menos dos parlantes. La razon es sencilla... Utilizar un parlante de 2 ohms de los clasicos de doble bobina, no te garantiza nada. Por lo siguiente: Son de tan baja impedancia que la sensibilidad del parlante en SPL es muy baja (clasica falla de los parlantes de automovil, del orden de los 81 a 85dB). Es preferible trabajar de ser posible con dos parlantes de 8 ohms de al menos 93dB de SPL cada uno con unos 400W y usar dos canales, uno para cada parlante. Con esto vas a ganar las siguientes ventajas...

1. si bien cada parlante va a entregar 400W, la potencia real total se va a multiplicar por dos gracias a que el segundo parlante va a incrementar en 6dB la sensibilidad (SPL) lo que te va a rendir en mas de 1000W reales de presion sonora.

2. Vas a estar duplicando el area fisica de excursion de los parlantes, y con esto cuadruplicando el area en metros cuadrados de generacionde presion sonora provista por los conos de los parlantes, lo que te va a bajar notablemente la frecuencia de resonancia de los parlantes, haciendo que puedas mejorar los bajos inferiores.

Por otro lado los parlantes de automovil, tienen el problema de la sobreexcursion del cono. Que un parlante de 12 o15" excursione 3 centimetros no sirve de mucho si la frecuencia de resonancia esta en 60hz, por lo contrario, dos o mas parlantes trabajando en una caja con el litraje adecuado para ambos es capaz de reducir la Fo del parlante muy por debajo de su Fres, lo que permite aprovechar la excursion de los dos conos con menor potencia y conseguir mucha mas presion sonora.

Recuerda que por cada parlante que agregues, vas a sumar de 3 a 6 dB de potencia acustica, lo que significa que si entregas 300W a un solo parlante de 83dB de spl, si instalas dos de 86 dB de spl, vas a obtener el equivalente a 1200W de presion sonora ya que cada parlante va a trabajar como si le estuvieras entregando 600W a la bobina movil.

Por todo esto, te digo que saltar a 2 ohms no se justifica para nada, ademas te va a acortar la vida util de tu amplificador (y de la bateria del automovil, el alternador... etc...etc...


----------



## jose18

te lo agradesco gracias por aclarar mis dudas. la verdad es q*UE* se poco de amplificadores clase d. estoy por elaborar una fuente simetrica de +37/-37. el unico incoveniente que tengo es q*UE* no he podido conseguir la ferrita toroidal. crees que me pueda servir la de una fuente de pc. cuanta es la maxima potencia que me podria entregar. saludos.


----------



## soundwizard1948

Hola jose, mira... se puede usar sin problemas un trafo de ferrita de las fuentes de pc. De hecho yo arme una no hace mucho con partes de dos trafos... por regla general, las fuentes de pc conmutan cerca de los 30KHz y disponen de unos 250W REALES de salida... Por ende pudiendo conmutar a 100KHz, podrias sacarles unos 600W en teoria. En la practica lo que hice fue usar cuatro piezas polares (las E) y las puse enfrentadas para duplicar el largo del bobinado y a su vez puse otras dos al lado para duplicar la seccion efectiva del nucleo. Con esto podes tirar 600 a 1000W sin problemas, la relacion vueltas/volt suelen andar en 2:1 a 1:1. podes bobinar el primario en 10+10 y el secundario en 30+30 (siempre hablando de una fuente partida). Vas a tener que tener en cuenta la seccion del alambre segun las corrientes que necesites ya que se trasladan de manera inversamente proporcional. Lo recomendable es que los devanados sean lo mas compactos y fisicamente simetricos posibles para evitar inductancia de fugay desbalance magnetico en el transformador, la que puede ser destructivo para los FETS. en promedio te recomendo usar 2 IRFZ44N (Ids= 45A Vds= 40V... mas o menos) por cada lado (4 fets totales) y cada 300W constantes consumidos. Lo que significaria unos 12 fets para 1500W (12 para tener un margen de seguridad)
Para controlar los fets es ideal el SG3525 que tiene salida directa para poder gobernar los fets. Recuerda de poner una R de 47 a 100 ohms en serie con cada compuerta de cada fet para evitar que autooscilen y se inestabilizen


----------



## alejandrow999

soundwizard1948, quiero preguntarte un par de cosas que surgieron luego de leer tus comentarios:
1- ¿Que problemas suelen tener los diseños basados en la tecnología UCD? 
2 - ¿Por qué es necesario que el osciloscopio a usarse pueda trabajar a tan altas frecuencias (60 a 100MHz)?
Y tambien agradezco tu aporte.
Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## jose18

ok muchas gracias por la informacion.
tengo una duda cual fet me recomiendas los buz11  o los  IRFZ44N. lo que para es que quiero hacer la targeta lo mas pequeña posible y necesito reducir la mayor cantidad de componentes que sea posible. con cual podre optener mas potencia utilizando menos fet.
otra cosa. hasta que frecuencia me recomiendas elevar. la q*UE* tengo del diagrama es de 100khz ose 50kz por cada salida estoy usando un sg3524. crees que si le pongo mas fet y le aumento la frecuencia es suficiente como para aumentar la potencia de salida. te agradeceria que me asesoras en esto. gracias.


----------



## soundwizard1948

Hola Alejandrow999,

En teoría, la tecnología UCD no es mala como tal. Donde las cosas se ponen difíciles es en lo referente a como este diseñado el lazo principal de alimentación, el cual tiene dos funciones. La fundamental es la de hacer oscilar al amplificador y la segunda es proveer la alimentación negativa en lo que a audio respecta. Los problemas inherentes radican en que la frecuencia de conmutación es con mucha suerte impredecible, lo que hace que enla practica esta suela ser muy elevada y si los excitadores de compuertas, los fets y las redes supresoras asi como de filtrado de fuente no estan correctamente diseñados, es simplemente impredecible como se comportara el amplificador. Ademas, todo el concepto del amplificador se basa en forzar a una alimentación positiva retardada a altas frecuencias lo que hace posible que el mismo funcione. Si por cualquier razon existe un problema o error de diseño alguno, dos cosas han de suceder, el ampificador no funcionara, o este mismo tendra a oscilar en alguna frecuencia erronea que lo lleve a su destruccion, por otro lado dado que la frecuencia es tambien afectada por la potencia entregada, es aun mas dificil controlar los tiempos de cruce de los mosfets de salida, lo que hace que el amplificador pueda perder rendimiendo o entrar en condicion de embalamiento termico causando que se destruya la salida.

Por ahi hay muchos que prefieren que la frecuencia de conmutacion sea lo mas elevada posible, Yo he visto en la practica que esto es efectivamente lo contrario, si bien es cierto que para poder reproducir la banda de audio completo es necesario que la frecuencia de conmutacion sea de al menos 10 veces la de audio maxima, esto es fundamentalmente causado por la existencia y uso obligado de un filtro pasa bajos de orden bajo, lo que hace que a grandes potencias exista un remanente del tren de conmutacion el cual puede en ciertos casos causar el dano de tweeters, drivers de compresion y otras cosas raras, por otro lado, frecuencias mayores a 500KHz, ya implican tener una circuiteria EXTREMADAMENTE RAPIDA, para poder garantizar que los retardos de grupo en la circuiteria digital no alteren en exceso los parametros de fase en el rango de audio, el cual es muy notable cerca del punto en el que el amplificador entra al recorte, e invariablemente se presentan inestabilidades en los moduladores ya que no pueden corregir los retardos causados. 

Los retardos de grupo son en terminos simples el tiempo en el que el comparador PWM cambia de estado y este se refleja en el la salida al filtro pasa bajos. Mientras mas grande sea este retardo mas inestable sera el lazo de realimentacion y por ende mas dificil de corregir y etabilizar el amplificador.De hecho, los UCD se basan en este retardo para poder conseguir que oscilen por efecto de histeresis interna de la circuiteria del amplificador, pero dado que estos retardos suelen rondar entre los 80 a 350ns e incluso mas, no es nada extraño que un UCD oscile de 300 khz para arriba, y en la practica lo hacen en muchos casos superando los 600 khz, lo que hace que muy pocos mosfets puedan trabajar a esa frecuencia a menos que se implementen circuitos expresamente diseñados para esas frecuencias y corrientes de compuerta. Comparadores como el LM311, LM393, comparadores discretos etc. todos fallan a estas frecuencias. 
Ovbiamente, cada tipo de problema depende del diseño del  circuito mismo.

Con respecto a tu pregunta acerca de los osciloscopios te puedo decir esto con un ejemplo...

Digamos que tenes un diseño que en teoria esta correctamente diseñado y esta correctmente construido, pero tenes un problema de corrientes cruzadas porque los mosfets no son lo suficientemente rapidos, lo que hace que tu amplificador caliente sin explicacion...

Un osciloscopio de 20 MHz te va a dar una onda cuadrada casi perfecta en la salida. Uno de 40, te va a dejar entrever que tenes picos ascendentes en los flancos de cruce, mientras que uno de 100 o 150 MHZ, te va a permitir ver que de hecho tenes unos rebotes de conmutacion que superan en mas de 50V a las lineas de fuente. Estos rebotes los vas a ver sobre el final del cambi de estado de cada semiciclo, y en vez de estabilizarse la senal formando una onda cuadrada perfecta, vas a tener picos que sobresalen muy por encima de la cresta de onda...

Si empezamos a hilar fino, y decimos que... mis mosfets necesitan tener un tiempo muerto de 10ns MINIMO para no cruzarse, un osciloscopio de menos de 50MHz no te va a hacer nada para mostrarte ese cruce, ya que el instrumento internamente tiene un retardo propio que impide que grafique tal retardo. Un 100MHz por ejemplo, puede tener capacidades de graficacion en pantalla de menos de 1ns en algunos casos lo que hace ideal para poder analizar en detalle un amplificador clase D

Hola Jose, 

Por lo que recuerdo de mis tiempos reparando potencias de autos, los BUZ11A y los IRFZ44 son casi idénticos, siendo mis preferidos los Z44. Con respecto a la cantidad, no te recomiendo irte muy abajo en cuanto a cuantos mosfets uses. Recuerda que en estas aplicaciones, los mosfets sufren de un aumento de la Rds con la temperatura y existe una gran posibilidad que entren en embalamiento térmico (Thermal Runaway) o tambien conocida como ruptura secundaria. Por regla general, no es recomendable que los fets trabajen con mas del 50% de su Ids máxima a 25 grados, ya que a los 100 grados no tenes resto alguno de disipación.

Con respecto a la frecuencia de tu fuente, diría que 50Khz en el banco de fets es un buen punto de arranque y con un trafo de pc seria facil poder obtener unos 400W de manera intermitente o unos 200W constantes. Esto se podria duplicar "en teoría" llevando los fets a 100Khz, pero esto ya haría necesario que dispongas de excitadores de compuerta de al menos 2A de capacidad de tanto suplir como drenar las cargas de los Z44.
Vale la pena aclarar las cosas con algunos números...
El IRFZ44 tiene una Gds de 2000pF promedio según el fabricante, y en algunos casos, llegan hasta los 4000pF. Si necesitas controlar 4 fets en paralelo, podes tener que cargar y descargar cerca de 10nF!!! a 100Khz lo que no es nada facil si querés que tu fuente permanezca fría a plena potencia. Normalmente yo uso un par complementario hecho con los BD139 y BD140 los cuales tranquilamente pueden suplir o drenar 1.5A constantes o casi 3A de pico repetitivo sin prácticamente calentar. Lo que es importante es que tengas muy bien desacoplados locamente a los BDs de tal manera que la impedancia local de los transistores se mantenga lo mas baja posible.

Un diseño muy bien desarrollado es el presentado por Rod Elliot y Sergio Sanchez Moreno, donde utilizan fets de 75A en paralelo empleando los BDs como excitadores y conmutando a una frecuencia de 50khz. Este diseño lo construí en varias ocasiones para varias potencias y siempre me dio excelentes resultados.

Para mas detalles aca esta el link: http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm


----------



## jose18

ok muchas gracias. el link que me mandaste de la fuente esa misma estoy armando nadamas que con el sg3524 esta fuente lleva 4 fet. la fuente que pienso construir es de de +70/-70 cuantos mosfet crees que le pueda agregar para que funcione bien.  en pocas palabras como puedo calcular la cantidad de fet que utilizare para la fuente.

mira pienzo usar los z44 que son los que me recomiendas y ademas som mas econimicos.
los fet de la fuente que me mandaste utiliza el MTP60N06. pero esta demasiado caros 20 dolares cada uno.  en cambio los z44 estan a menos de 1 dolar. bueno pues la fuente seria de unos 400w con un transformador tipo ETD. DE UNA PC. 
UNA PREGUNTA MAS. e notado que los amplificadores de autos le ponen capacitores de alrededor de 4700uf. crees que si aumento esa cantidad a 10000uf la fuente trabaje mas descansada, y se calienten menos los mosfet. o que beneficios crees que me podria dar aumentar la cantidad de capacitores despues del puente rectificador de la fuente.


----------



## soundwizard1948

Mira, por regla general, yo siempre uso los z44 siguiendo mi regla de dedo mojado al viento de 10 a 15A por fet... lo que en 400W serian unos tres fets por lado. Unos 6 fets totales. Podes hacer trabajar a la fuente en 75 o 80 khz sin gran problema. Siempre recuerda esta regla de oro. Si el nucleo del trafo calienta, es chico; lo que es lo mismo que decir que la frecuencia de conmutación es baja para esa potencia y ese nucleo... Con respecto a los capacitores, no es recomendable subir mucho el valor mas alla de los 4700uF por cada 500W usados... a mas capacidad, mas corriente de carga (ripple) de los capacitores lo que implica mas carga sobre la fuente, ademas la corriente de carga esta modulada por la frecuencia de conmutacion de la fuente lo que exigiria aun mas a los rectificadores y a los fets. Recuerda usar rectificadores ultrarrapidos. Yo en la fuente de 1.5kw de mi amplificador digital uso los MBR1560 (o eran los MUR1560... no me acuerdo) y los tengo trabajando en 135 khz saliendo en +/-75V en 10A montados en disipadores medianos y nunca me dieron problemas.

Estaba haciendo unos calculos... si no lei mal, tu fuente es de +/-70V... Esto implicaria unos 300W por canal en 8 ohms o 600W en 4 ohms... 
Si solamente vas a sacarle 400W para una potencia de dos canales, no te sugiero mas de +/-45V que serian unos 126W en 8 y 250W en 4 ohms por canal. +/-45V a 400W darian unos 5A cada salida de la fuente.

Cualquier duda con la fuente o el trafo consultame...


----------



## alejandrow999

soundwizard1948, muy buen explicación hiciste. Incluso me aclaraste un poco más como funciona la topología UCD, pues yo me habia olvidado del retardo del circuito (¿deadtime?).Por eso las simulaciones que hacía en la PC con operacionales y comparadores virtuales no andaban.. De paso hago un resumen:

Es sabido que a bajas frecuencias (menores a la del polo), el desfase de onda (retraso) producido por el filtro LC es relativamente pequeño, y el efecto reactivo del capacitor en la realimentación es pequeño también.
Observaba que a altas frecuencias,  el filtro LC de salida no llegaba a invertir 180º  la señal de entrada (lo cual consideraba necesario para la oscilación), y la realimentación adelantaba unos 30 o 40º la señal de salida en la frecuencia de polo (en las demás frecuencias era mucho menos).Entonces no lo entendía bien. Pero con el retardo del circuito, a cierta frecuencia muy superior a la del polo, las cosas quedan así:

desfase filtro LC + desfase por el retardo + desfase por el terminal inversor + adelanto de fase por la realimentación = desfase de 360º 

Luego A (ganancia en lazo cerrado) es igual a 1 / B (B es la atenuación de la realimentación), por lo tanto A*B=1 (porque el camino de realimentación y el de atenuación son el mismo),lo que significa que se producirán las oscilaciones.

Pero el desfase de la señal en relación a la frecuencia, por el filtro LC ,depende del factor de calidad Q del filtro (el cual a su vez depende de los valores de R , C y L) y el retardo depende del circuito interno...

Ahora lo entiendo mejor.
Pero abuso de tu generosidad para preguntar algo más:

Hablaste que suelen producirse "rebotes" cuando los MOSFETs entran en conducción, o sea rizados, que podemos atribuirlos a la inductancia parásita de los conductores asociados. Esos picos de tensión indeseados podemos atenuarlos usando redes snubber al lado de cada MOSFET. Pero, ¿Es lo normal que se produzcan grandes rizados ,o son promovidos por defectos de diseño? 

Gracias de de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## CAICEDO EDWIN

seguro que funcionan  los amplificadores porque he simulado enproteus todos los circuitos de este foro y ninguno funciona


----------



## Cacho

Son muchos circuitos... Habrás estado bastante tiempo para simularlos. Buen trabajo.
Como habrás constatado en el simulador, no funciona ninguno. Te recomiendo que no los armes.

Sí, es irónico...


----------



## CAICEDO EDWIN

le modifiqué los valores de algunas resistencias al suitchingamp200w del foro y funciona perfectamente, yo lo probe con un bajo y con una fuente linial


----------



## djxander

estoy algo enrredado y no distingo bien cual es el esquema del amplificador si puedes escribelos en español por favor esto es lo que yo buscaba


----------



## fabian9013

Ya que me he leido todo el post, tengo una duda, fuera de que sabemos que la realimentación bien hecha nos ayuda a tener un amplificador estable, yq ue por este medio podemos regular la ganancia del amplificador y que nos permite alargar esta gananacia a una frecuencia mayor..
Bueno la vaina es que io tengo planeado hacerlo desde mi propio diseño, es decir, desde cero, es algo estupido pues esta hecho, pero de alguna forma tenemos que aprender, y pues lei tu post, para tener idea, ya que de estos amplificadores tenia nada de idea. y mis preguntas son las siguientes:

1.Porque no utilizar un oscilador local, para generar mi señal triangular.
Ahora si decido hacer esto, elimino la realimentacion del amplificador, y como puedo hacer variar la ganancia del amplificador.

Ahora me imagino que el ir2110, es el que me va a controlar cual de los dos mosfet se cierra y se abre, es decir, sin el filtro a la salida, voy a tener una señal PWM de amplitud VCC, alli es donde me pregunto, que sin importar la ganancia, siempre se va a tener una señal PWM de amplitud VCC.. Entonces para que es la ganancia de realiementacion en tu diseño.

También me he dado cuenta que tu realimentación es la piedra fundamental del la frecuencia de oscilacion no?

También tengo otra pregunta, el par diferencial que esta en tu diseño, se utiliza para elevara 12 voltios la señal que resulta de la comparación de la señal de audio y la señal referencia, con lo cual obtenemos la señal PWM, que luego se eleva a 12 en el par diferencial, que luego va al driver de los mosfet?

Desde luego yo habia pensado, para mi diseño en tener un oscilador local, respetando el teorema de nyquist, este oscilador iría a un comparador en donde se originaria la señal PWM, y luego esta señal a un driver para que me maneje los mosfet, pero loq ue me ha resultado dificil, para mi palneamiento es el manejo de los llamdos "tiempos muertos de los mosfet", asi como un controlador para esto.


Disculpas por las dudas que refuto y pregunto, pero cuando uno se mete al area de diseño, se le vienen muchas dudas a la cabeza y por cuestionar su diseño del amplificador...

P.D: Lo malo de no haber visto electronica de potencia y me lei las 52 hojas del post, increible pero si

se me olvido suscribirme al tema


----------



## Cacho

Moví tu post para este tema. Es más acorde con el desarrollo de un ampli que el otro donde lo habías posteado, así no desvirtuamos ninguno de los dos.

*Este otro tema* también trata sobre los Clase D y hay más info flotando por el foro 

Saludos


----------



## fabian9013

Si ya me habia asustado, de no encontrarlo donde lo había publicado.... gracias

Ahora tambien me estoy preguntando hasta donde puedo limitarlo en cuanto al uso de poratadores de conmutacion mas aya del orden de los 200 Megas Hertz, me imagino que alli tendría, que tener mucho cuidado con la velocidad del comparador, lo mismo que la velcoidad de conmutacion de los MOsfet


----------



## Cacho

¿200 *megas*? 
Sí, cuandto más subas la frecuencia, más rápido ha de ser todo o lo pagás con distorsión y calentamiento.

De todas formas, aparece la pregunta imprescindible: Más de 200kHz... ¿Para qué?

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

fabian9013:
Creo que le preguntabas algunas cosas a Ejtagle sobre su diseño UCD con el IR2110. Me tomaré el atrevimiento de contestarte algunas cosas:

1 - ¿Por qué no usar un oscilador para hacer una señal triangular?
Uno de los problemas que tiene es hacer una señal triangular o diente de sierra de entre 200 y 500KHz que sea lo suficientemente lineal (si la señal es deforme, habrá más distorsión). Además, incluir realimentaciones se complica un poco.
Si querés podés probar un circuito PWM como el TL 494 o el SG3525 y agregar realimentaciones....pero dudo que logres un sonido de buena calidad. 

2 - Si eliminas la realimentación, vas a observar a la salida las asimetrías del circuito (un MOS con mas Rds(on), una tensión de alimentación mayor que la otra,...), en forma de offset, distorsión añadida....

3 - En el esquema del IR2110, la realimentación se toma *después* del inductor (despues del filtro pasabajos). Aquí hay una componente de alta frecuencia relativamente pequeña. Por lo tanto:
-En frecuencias de audio, la realimentación es negativa y todo funciona como cualquier amplificador AB ú operacional en modo no-inversor (porque el filtro pasabajos desfasa la señal poco o nada).Entonces, la ganancia del amplificador es fija, y depende de la relación de resistencias usadas. 
- En frecuencias altas el filtro LC desfasa la señal cerca de 180º, por lo tanto la realimentación a cierta frecuencia (250KHz, aprox) es positiva (fijate que la señal de realimentación entra al terminal "inversor") y entonces el circuito oscila, produciendose la conmutación a la salida.  
Esa es la "piedra angular" de los circuitos Universal Class D (UCD) justamente.

Acá hay más información, relacionada con un diseño Sigma Delta y un UCD: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

¿Preguntabas por los transistores y yel IR2110?
El tema es éste: del comparador (LM311) sale *una* señal de poca amplitud, y referenciada a *masa*. Pero el IR2110 necesita *dos* señales (una invertida respecto a la otra) de 12V de amplitud y referenciadas a la alimentación *negativa*. Para lograr una interfase entre ambos, está ese par diferencial a transistores. Luego, sobre las resistencias de colector aparece las tensiones de control para el IR2110.
Y por supuesto el IR2110 proporciona las tensiones y corrientes adecuadas para que  los MOSFETS conmuten bien.

Espero que esta info te aclare un poco las cosas. Y por supuesto, dale una hojeada a todo este hilo también, pues hay cosas interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## fabian9013

En lo que se refiere o preguntan a mas de 200 MhZ, es que pienso utilizarlo como amplificador apara RF, ya estamos hablando en FM de 108 Mhz, y pues io peinso hacer un amplificador RF para FM y indiscutibelmente para AM, pues lo digo porque en ves de utilizar la entrada para audio tengo la entrada ya modulada en cualquiera de las dos formas de modular, por eso mi pregunta.. Es que tengo una espina con ese tema y pues me decidi meterme por ahi... Y pues si he revisado la pagina 3 y 4 yel ingeniero Eduardo da una catedra excelente sobre como funcionan un UCD...

Desde ya gracias


----------



## Technicss

Muy bueno el proyecto,.. lo unico que el amplificador puede llegar mas que los 200W de potencia.
La potencia de un amplificador se puede calcular segun la entrada de energia.
la energia se mide de punta a punta y en este caso el total es 100v  Vt.
la resistencia del parlante es un factor clave para determinar su potencia final, normalmente se usa 4Ohm..
(100Vt*100Vt)/(4Ohm*8)=312.5Wrms en potencia obtenida.
otro factor es el rendimiento del mismo y se considera en estos tipos de amplificadores (Clase-D) de entre el 80% a 90% de eficiencia y 312.5W es el 100% entonces si 90% a 80% es el rendimiento podriamos deducir que 85% seria un promedio equivalente.
85%*312.5W/100%=265.5W
si colocamos un parlante de 2 Ohm  la potencia seria de aprox. 625W, pero este seria el 100% y  a mas baja resistencia el amplificador genera mas calor y pierde eficiencia.
pero si utilisas solamente 12v+/- no creo que llege a mucha potencia..
un articulo que trata muy bien el tema es la revista " Saber Electronica" tendrias que buscar la Nº 203 .. explica con mas detalles como obtener exacto la potencia deacuerdo a una serie de calculos.
me parece un exelente amplificador este ...
Saludos...


----------



## dinod

Hola. Soy nuevo en el club . estoy armando un clase D y en cunto tenga resultados los cargo.


----------



## angelds55

ricardodeni dijo:


> hola , muy bueno y muy interesante el tema, aca dejo un circuito que encontre ,no se si servira pero algo es algo, lo malo es que esta todo en ingles, de todas maneras estaria interesante hacerlo un poco mas simple que este que dejo.
> bueno espero que sirva , saludos


  es circuito esta muyyyyyyyyy malos tiene pisats pegadas


----------



## jlaudio

scull dijo:


> no entiendo lo que dices,lo unico que hice a mi entender fue poner dos transistores de potencia en darligton respecto a los transistores  tipo bd que ya estaban en el plano para aumentar la potencia que daba el amp .si los  transistores bd trabajan en conmutacion ¿porque el darligton que formo con ellos y los buv47a   no trabajan en esta zona? .tampoco entiendo por que la mayoria de los amp  clase d que he visto  hasta ahora usan como salida transistores complementarios (de polaridad n y p) en vez de usar de un solo tipo de polaridad.¿algien sabe si esto es por alguna razon?creo que son muchas preguntas a la misma vez, si los atormento mucho                                                                                                                                                                                                    ops:



al poner la salida cuasicomplementaria estarias utilizando los transistores de la parte negativa a trabajar inversamente lo que ocasiona calentamiento escesivo yo lo intente y al rato se quemaron los de la parte negativa mientras que los de la parte positiva estaban frios, por eso es recomendable utilizar una salida complementaria ya que le estas dando el correcto uso a los transistores y evitas el calentamiento y se puede utilizar a la potencia que quieras sin riesgo.


----------



## SERGIOD

angelds55 dijo:


> es circuito esta muyyyyyyyyy malos tiene pisats pegadas



No encuentro en donde dice exactamente eso ricardodeni que numero de mensaje es


----------



## FELIBAR12

jlaudio dijo:


> al poner la salida cuasicomplementaria estarias utilizando los transistores de la parte negativa a trabajar inversamente lo que ocasiona calentamiento escesivo yo lo intente y al rato se quemaron los de la parte negativa mientras que los de la parte positiva estaban frios, por eso es recomendable utilizar una salida complementaria ya que le estas dando el correcto uso a los transistores y evitas el calentamiento y se puede utilizar a la potencia que quieras sin riesgo.



Es logico que se quemen los transistores al estar de ese modo.Una etapa con transistores opuestos NO esta diseñada para trabajar con transistores iguales .Aqui no podemos hablar de complementario y cuasicomplementario.Estas NO son etapas clase AB.Aqui los transistores trabajan en dos estados: corte y saturacion.Cosa que NO Pasa en los amplificadores clase AB.

Por otra parte si se pueden construir amplificadores clase d con transistores iguales para la parte positiva y negativa.Solo que necesita una configuracion especial con un driver alto y bajo  para manejarlos.A proposito son muy buenos. Es mas facil conseguir transistores tipo N de buena potencia y parametros adecuados que los del tipo P.
No se si han leido este tema  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/.Alli esta una de las tantas formas de como conectar a la salida 2 transistores mosfet tipo N.


----------



## ELECTRODN

DJ DRACO dijo:


> hola hola hola....
> 
> aca vengo a dejar unos pcb del amplificador de 200watts clase D.
> 
> estos pcb fueron diseñados por mi, y actualmente estan en uso en unos modulos de unos bafles muy grandes utilizados en sonido profesional.
> 
> saludos.



disculpa amigo y tienes la lista de todos los componentes para armar el amplificador que muestras en tus imagenes y otra pregunta  puede ser usado en un carro?


----------



## reinel

hola, este es un tema que me ha intrigado por mucho tiempo y justo ahora reciente le he puesto mas interés y ya tengo un amplificador clase d con pwm tl494 a 200KHz y un drive discreto que encontré navegando la web pero tengo problemas con el filtro LC, la bobina y el capacitor la calcule como dice un tema de este foro con
las formulas y la tabla que dan y luego construí la bobina con núcleo de aire con un programa que encontré también pero la bobina se me calienta que puede quemar y esto halla modulación o no o con cualquier carga 4 o 8 ohm y me llama la atención que lo alimento con 40v +/- y a la salida del filtro el nivel de la alta frecuencia es bastante alto con una amplitud de unos 15 o 20 vol y digo yo que eso puede quemarme las bocinas 

si alguien me puede dar alguna sugerencia seria de mucha utilidad


----------



## fernandoae

Esquema del ampli?


----------



## reinel

este es el esquema del driver y del modulador


----------

